# MonStar's Journal: N.H.E.



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2005)

Since for the past month or so I have been doing a clean bulk I have decided to jump back on NHE (Natural Hormonal Enhancement) for a while. To those of you who are unfamiliar with NHE I am going to quicky sum up the diet. 

Basically its a ketogenic diet 95% of the time, and then 2 meals per week are carb-up meals. Every 3rd and then 4th night are regular carb-up meals. Basically eating as much carbs as one can tolerate in about 30 minutes. 

However, the first 7 days of the diet is strictly ketogenic without any carb-up meals at all. This is to put the body into fat-burning mode, but ketosis is not a priority. In the book Faigin mentions ketosis, but talks about how its not an essential part of the diet, at all. 

Wish me luck guys! I am currently weighing right around 220 lbs. and my goal is 202-204 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2005)

Sunday; 6-19-2005​
*Back --- 30 minutes*

Pretty good back workout today, I started off with a superset of bentover rows and cable rows. Then I moved onto some Hammer Strength stuff, nothing too intense. Did another superset of crossbench pullovers and BTN cable pulldowns, hit my lats and rear delts pretty good. 

Finished up my workout with some Cybex rows and then some abs. Going to be doing a few sets of abs every single day just to try a tighten up a little here and there. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* cheese cubes
*Meal 2:* 2 hot dogs
*Meal 3:* chicken salad, coffee + heavy whipping cream 
*Meal 4:* pepperoni
*Meal 5:* chicken salad 

Diet was pretty good today, kept my carbs very low. The chicken salad I kept eating was just chicken, mayo, and some onions, very low-carb. Ended up with less than 20g of net carbs today. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 221.5 lbs. WOW, much higher than usual. Yesterday I had a huge cheat day and ended up gaining 5-6 lbs. somehow. Hopefully a lot of that is water weight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2005)

Monday; 6-20-2005​
*Shoulders --- 30 minutes*

Really good workout this morning, hit my shoulders really hard for about 25 minutes and then did 5 minutes or so of abs afterwards. Started off with seated DB presses supersetted with DB laterals. Then did some upright rows supersetted with machine laterals. Finished up with some BTB shrugs, and a cable upright row dropset. Overall workout was good, IMO. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* tuna salad
*Meal 2:* pepperoni
*Meal 3:* sausage balls 
*Meal 4:* 2 hot dogs + cheese
*Meal 5:* hot wings + blue cheese
*Meal 6:* 1 bag of pistachios 
*Meal 7:* bunless cheeseburger + mayo 
*Meal 8:* 2 scrambled eggs + bacon 

Carbs were kept low today for sure, ended up taking in around 20-25g today. Not too bad at all. 

Sleep: 8 hours.

Weight: 216 lbs. Down a bit from yesterday. But since my carb intake was so low yesterday I'm thinking its just water weight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2005)

new journal already? Didnt you make a new one like a week ago? lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> new journal already? Didnt you make a new one like a week ago? lol


 He always does that .


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2005)

*shiznit:* Yup, lol, new journal already. I was doing a clean bulk for a while and decided that its time that I cut it back a little bit. Plus, NHE is so damn easy to stick to with the frequency of the carb-up meals. 

*soxmuscle:* 

*Seanp:* Damn right!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2005)

are you still doing P/RR/S or when you say your going to do something for life you mean one week?


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 20, 2005)

You just don't stop with the games, do you?  New journals every week, lol.  You just can never make your mind up huh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2005)

So, who's this new member?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2005)

This journal won't last... I can't wait to see what journal number 60 is all about this weekend...


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm MonStar's girlfriend.  I'm here to support him      I hope you have a great workout today baby.  I love you!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2005)

If you really want to help him, tell him no more new diets, training programs, or journals for at least 3 months, or you'll tell him no more    for at least 3 months.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2005)

Haha, good idea CD .


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> If you really want to help him, tell him no more new diets, training programs, or journals for at least 3 months, or you'll tell him no more  for at least 3 months.


He had atherjen in all of his journals two years ago and that didnt seem to work...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Seanp:* My sex slave.


 I know you're not refering to me, but at any rate, that still sounds incredibly wrong .


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 21, 2005)

Who is who's sex slave? I'm confused.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2005)

sean p is monstar's sex slave from the way i am reading it


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2005)

I knew after MonStar replied the way he did, this would happen.

 Hahaha, he even deleted his post .


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 21, 2005)

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2005)

This is my old journal now Laura. And you're my sex slave, you fool. 

Nothing is interesting. 

Don't you have anything better to do? lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2005)

lol. Come right home and get on my journal, absolutely nothing better to do.


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 21, 2005)

Haha, I know...I was just joking and being sarcastic.  Who else would be your sex slave?  I know that this is your old journal.  I've been coming on here because I want to know more about your diets, workouts, etc.  That way I can talk to you about them.  Sorry


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 21, 2005)

Does anyone else think that it's funny that someone with a binge eating disorder and wants to lose some flab, has a 95 lb. gf who is a weight loss counselor for L.A. Fitness and they go to Chinese buffets?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL @ aggies1ut opposites attract I guess.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 5g creatine
> *Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
> *Meal 1:* tuna salad
> *Meal 2:* pepperoni
> ...



no offense, but do you really consider those "meals"???   

I bet your fat intake is higher than your protein, and do you ever eat any fruits and/or veggies?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 21, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no offense, but do you really consider those "meals"???
> 
> I bet your fat intake is higher than your protein, and do you ever eat any fruits and/or veggies?


I wouldn't even bother commenting. People have told him this countless of times.


----------



## brogers (Jun 21, 2005)

I believe he is doing a ketogenic diet, so keeping fat high makes sense.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2005)

looks like a quick way to clogged arteries to me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, I hardly EVER see Rob in a journal. Do you read the journals Rob?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2005)

sometimes if I have time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> sometimes if I have time.


Cool


----------

